# pension / retirement



## esmeruiz

Hiiii everybody !!.

I am looking for information everywhere for months but with no help and I found this forum, i hope someone can help me.

I am working for 3 years in Germany and I am going back to spain, my home country. I would like to transfer all the money from my pension to spain. I wrote them and they told me to fill out the forms e207, e202 e203 and e204. But I am 30 years old, can I send them now or should I wait until 65 years old.

Another question related, after 3 years working in germany, can i get my unemployment payment from germany ?.

Thank you very much
Sincerely
Esmeralda Ruiz


----------



## gus-lopez

esmeruiz said:


> Hiiii everybody !!.
> 
> I am looking for information everywhere for months but with no help and I found this forum, i hope someone can help me.
> 
> I am working for 3 years in Germany and I am going back to spain, my home country. I would like to transfer all the money from my pension to spain. I wrote them and they told me to fill out the forms e207, e202 e203 and e204. But I am 30 years old, can I send them now or should I wait until 65 years old.
> 
> Another question related, after 3 years working in germany, can i get my unemployment payment from germany ?.
> 
> Thank you very much
> Sincerely
> Esmeralda Ruiz


I think that that the payments stay in Germany , you'll be better off if they do , & then when you are of retirement age ,when you apply for your pension through the INSS office , they are obliged to take into account that you have worked in more than 1 EU country & therefore your pension payments will come under EU pension rules which, at present entitle you to payments increased by 25-30% from both Germany & Spain.

Here are the EU pension rules;
Swop language to Spanish top right;

EU - Pension claims and calculation of EU pensions-Your Europe


I believe that you can get Spain to pay the German unemployment benefit but you should check with the German office for exact info.

Here you go;
EU - Benefits for workers in other countries -Your Europe


----------



## beppi

You can get German unemployment benefits if you contributed to the unemployment insurance for more than a year. You also need to be available for employment in Germany (and actively look for a job there).
If you are not searching for a job (e.g. because you don't want to, or you are sick), or if you are not in Germany, you are not eligible.


----------

